
My Dentist’s Murder Trial - zeveb
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/07/03/my-dentists-murder-trial
======
tg16
As is often the case with articles like this, I'm wondering if there's
anything the author has neglected to mention that might otherwise sway my
opinion. I am reminded of "My Family's Slave" and the ensuing skeletons
falling out of that guy's closet.

Edit: That said, I would not be surprised if this account was 100% accurate.

------
gauravhp
> Kolman’s death occurred before dawn on November 29, 2011

That's exact time I got married too.

